# [MOD] 1% Circle Battery Indicator



## amoeller (Aug 1, 2011)

Finally the Bionic has the ability to do 1% battery increments. Its shockingly actuate for its simplicity to apply. This is the circle battery indicator. Screenshot is below. This mod is using this services.jar file from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1278136.

You will need:
1.	Root - Get it here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1254516
2.	Bootstrapper installed - Get it here https://market.android.com/details?id=com.koushikdutta.bionic.bootstrap&feature=search_result or http://t.co/us4ActbK 
3.	System deodexed - Get it here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1274956

Screenshot - http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/20110927130839.png/
1% Indicator Download - http://www.multiupload.com/K1BNSOP201
Revert To Stock Download (Now restores services.jar) - http://www.multiupload.com/OU4T3317KA


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Has anyone testes this on the UNL3ASH3D V1.2 ROM?


----------



## gwbennett (Jul 25, 2011)

I tested (not testes) it on 1.2. It is default on 1.3 which is now out.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

awesome thanks. Just install from zip through recovery?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Update: working well, I thought it was stuck in a boot loop since it was on the red droid eye for a while, looks great. Thanks man.


----------

